# someone got shot off springhill thise eve



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

im hearin that someone just got lifeflighted out of springhill got shot in a hunting accident hope theyre ok ...........yall be safe out there


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> im hearin that someone just got lifeflighted out of springhill got shot in a hunting accident hope theyre ok ...........yall be safe out there


man I hope you heard wrong!! Said a prayer just in case

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Where is springhill?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

i wish i were but its official my wife knows the guy were on FB tryin to get an update on his condition now


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

damnifino3 said:


> Where is springhill?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner



North of Milton, south of Munson.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

frank hardy road area to be specific


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Praying he's ok

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> i wish i were but its official my wife knows the guy were on FB tryin to get an update on his condition now


keep us updated on on his condition if you can. We can worry about the details later

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

We hunted North of there this morning, Way south this evening. Didnt leave till well after dark never heard choppers? But hope it turns out well


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

i just heard about it at 9 n it had "just" happened should know more here directly


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Saw a fire station silverado heading that way off 87 on my way home tonight around 5:45. They turned by the adventures unlimited sign across from the up the creek store. Wonder if they were going to that call


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang man hate to hear this...I seen a sco coming down Munson on the way home with his lights doin atleast 90 mph


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Man that's terrible. I still worry with my orange vest and orange backpack on. I was moving a ton of bushes today, crazy to think that's all some folks need... any updates on his condition?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

BUMP...
For an update

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I tried looking up but there is nothing on the internet....Since there are 2 different clubs on that road and several tracts of private property could be anything...


----------



## canepole (Jun 6, 2008)

It was on private property right behind my house the story is the guy was shot by a friend he was hunting with I don't think he made it though from what I'm hearing


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

thats terrible, i hope your wrong, what a tough time it would be for the family


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

yeah i just heard that the family has been called in and its not lookin good at all


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

prayers out to Chris's family he didnt pull through he was unable to breath on his own and had no brain activity.....................this is terrible and could happen to any of us out there ya'll be safe when ur out in them woods


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Sad! Prayers for the families of both hunters.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

yeah the other is facing night hunting n manslaughter charges and is hiding out n threating his life not a good scenerio right now


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone want to give up a few more details on this?


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Damn, prayers going out to the family. No deer is worth not being safe.


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Prayers going out for the families.. May the Lord give them comfort. Yall stay safe!!

Sent from space using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

From PNJ: http://www.pnj.com/article/20131201...man-dies-Santa-Rosa-hunting-accident-FWC-says


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

sure said:


> From PNJ: http://www.pnj.com/article/20131201...man-dies-Santa-Rosa-hunting-accident-FWC-says


Wow. That's all I can say.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It just amazes me how many hunters are still shooting at "movement".


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Breaks my heart for the families. Bad judgment and a very bad decision to shoot affects so many lives.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

thanks suricanfish thats the first official details ive seen


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Prayers going out to both the victims family as well as the shooter.

I went on a dog hunt Saturday morning at the Upper Delta WMA, after the first drive I didn't feel quite right and I loaded up and left. Too many trigger happy people in the woods, just an accident waiting to happen there.


----------



## JLand (Sep 6, 2013)

No charges are gonna be filed Chris's parents don't wanna press charges they say the dude was shooting at a deer and shot his friend wtf know your surroundings before you go to shooting...


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

this happens every year and its a shame people still blindly shoot into the bushes without verifying their target. its gonna haunt this man for the rest of his life.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

I pray the grace of God brings comfort to those in need..


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I firmly believe there is a reason for everything..... That being said it is hard to understand tragic events like this, but I am assured that we will understand it better by and by. Prayers for the family and shooter. That's gotta be tough!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

JLand said:


> No charges are gonna be filed Chris's parents don't wanna press charges they say the dude was shooting at a deer and shot his friend wtf know your surroundings before you go to shooting...


In a case like this does the family have a choice?


----------



## JLand (Sep 6, 2013)

flcaptainbill said:


> In a case like this does the family have a choice?


I don't know about that I was just putting info about the accident..... I wouldn't be surprised if the SRC or fwc found someway to get some money from them.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Prayers go out to both families but as far as the shooter is concerned, he should be in jail facing involuntary, criminally negligent, manslaughter charges. While some may consider this to be an accident, I do not. There is no damn reason that this person should be dead. The state prosecutor should file charges as soon as the investigation is concluded.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> Prayers go out to both families but as far as the shooter is concerned, he should be in jail facing involuntary, criminally negligent, manslaughter charges. While some may consider this to be an accident, I do not. There is no damn reason that this person should be dead. The state prosecutor should file charges as soon as the investigation is concluded.


Very sad situation for both families. However I must agree with this. There is no excuse for this. I'm sorry but if you don't know your target or what's behind it you don't shoot. I hope everyone involved finds peace.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I sure do hate to hear this. 
If I am walking out when the light is too low to see my orange, I have my flashlight on even if I can see without it, just so I can be seen.


----------



## JLand (Sep 6, 2013)

A deer jumped up in between them is the story they're saying.... being and uneducated hunter "not knowing what is beyond your target" doesn't make it right to shoot your buddy tho


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Report said he seen movement so he shot so not much different then the clowns that shoot at sound. I'm sure this guy will be back in the woods next year, my neighbor got shot with a bow last year and nothing happened to that kid either.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

bigbulls said:


> Prayers go out to both families but as far as the shooter is concerned, he should be in jail facing involuntary, criminally negligent, manslaughter charges. While some may consider this to be an accident, I do not. There is no damn reason that this person should be dead. The state prosecutor should file charges as soon as the investigation is concluded.


 im sure the state will pick it up they cant let negligence like this slide i hate it for both sides but you are right this never should have happend and people have to be accountable for their actions


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

JLand said:


> A deer jumped up in between them is the story *the shooter is saying.... * being and uneducated hunter "not knowing what is beyond your target" doesn't make it right to shoot your buddy tho


Fixed it for you.



> im sure the state will pick it up they cant let negligence like this slide


I hope so. There is no damn excuse for crap like this. This kind of thing is why I hate man drives on public land. Way too easy for something like this to happen.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

TailRazor said:


> Report said he seen movement so he shot so not much different then the clowns that shoot at sound. I'm sure this guy will be back in the woods next year, my neighbor got shot with a bow last year and nothing happened to that kid either.


 that happend right across from my house i cant believe nothing came of that there is no way he accidently shot a guy with a bow and its not thick there either no chance for mistaken identity


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

TailRazor said:


> Report said he seen movement so he shot so not much different then the clowns that shoot at sound. I'm sure this guy will be back in the woods next year, my neighbor got shot with a bow last year and nothing happened to that kid either.


So how is your neighbor doing. I remember the story and the kid left him for dead.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## JLand (Sep 6, 2013)

bigbulls said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> 
> I hope so. There is no damn excuse for crap like this. This kind of thing is why I hate man drives on public land. Way too easy for something like this to happen.


Lol thanks... I don't know the story but they said the victim said his side of the story too.. I don't know them I just have friends that know them... it will all come out soon I guess


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

lettheairout said:


> So how is your neighbor doing. I remember the story and the kid left him for dead.
> 
> Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


 yeah tailrazor how is ur neighbor i never heard anything else from that


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

They should charge that jackass with man slaughter... Why the hell would you shoot at noise? So many what ifs in the case. That will open a few eyes.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Terrible accident...can't imagine the hurt of all involved and the guilt weighing on the shooter. Odds are there's no punishment as bad as what he's going through. Any one of our lives could be changed by a split second decision of our own or someone else's. I will never be great at shooting a moving target as I always examine everything before touching the trigger...even still, there's a chance an accident could happen. Say what you will, but let a buck of a lifetime jump up and run across a ridge...most will get tunnel vision in a hurry. 999,999 times in a million no harm in shooting, but that 1 time...


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Neighbors doing good, the arrow hit him in the shoulder blade and blood loss was the concern before he got help but luckily he made it. He's a young/resilient Marine but refuses to hunt Blackwater again due to the circumstances like you said, he was left for dead pretty much by that fella.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

TailRazor said:


> Neighbors doing good, the arrow hit him in the shoulder blade and blood loss was the concern before he got help but luckily he made it. He's a young/resilient Marine but refuses to hunt Blackwater again due to the circumstances like you said, he was left for dead pretty much by that fella.


 glad to hear it ive been wondering for quite some time


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

That PNJ story said the guy was hit by shotgun pellets. Do people hunt deer with buckshot? I figured slugs would be ideal. Seems to me you would have to be pretty dang close to the deer to take one out with some buckshot. of course, I am new to hunting, so if anyone can fill me in. O*D*W


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> That PNJ story said the guy was hit by shotgun pellets. Do people hunt deer with buckshot? I figured slugs would be ideal. Seems to me you would have to be pretty dang close to the deer to take one out with some buckshot. of course, I am new to hunting, so if anyone can fill me in. O*D*W


 Some deer hunters prefer shotguns over rifles, especially if hunting in an area with dense brush. 
Buckshot will kill a deer at 50 yards. A thin skinned human, a lot further away than that. 
Sad situation.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope so. There is no damn excuse for crap like this. This kind of thing is why I hate man drives on public land. Way too easy for something like this to happen.[/QUOTE]

And so with that logic since the young man that did the shooting was sitting in a stand should we ban still hunting also? No more elevated platforms? Maybe everyone should have to just raise one in a pen in the back yard.

Give the man drives thing a rest on every thread ok. And just so you know I haven't done drives in numerous years and when I did we never started before 09:00 and always quit by 15:00 and tried to avoid areas where someone was already set up. I currently dog hunt the morning and early afternoon when I move over to a tree stand for the afternoon. I enjoy hunting several different ways.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I've seen deer killed at 75-80 yds with buckshot. Human being wouldn't take much at that distance if hit with a 00 pellet.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

[And so with that logic since the young man that did the shooting was sitting in a stand should we ban still hunting also? No more elevated platforms? Maybe everyone should have to just raise one in a pen in the back yard.

They left the stands at dusk, they were on the ground.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> And so with that logic since the young man that did the shooting was sitting in a stand should we ban still hunting also? No more elevated platforms? Maybe everyone should have to just raise one in a pen in the back yard.


Well, since they were both on the ground heading out and the shooter was shooting at "movement/noise" maybe you just shouldn't quote me and make completely inaccurate comments. 



> Give the man drives thing a rest on every thread ok. And just so you know I haven't done drives in numerous years and when I did we never started before 09:00 and always quit by 15:00 and tried to avoid areas where someone was already set up. I currently dog hunt the morning and early afternoon when I move over to a tree stand for the afternoon. I enjoy hunting several different ways.


No, I won't. I will voice my thoughts on the issue every chance I get. I have seen way too many times these drivers not giving a crap about anyone but themselves and shooting at running deer not knowing what was behind the deer. I've personally been damn near shot by one of these dumb asses. Do it on private land, public land set aside for it or just do away with it all together... I don't care. But it has no place on land where anyone from other hunters to campers, to quail hunters, to squirrel hunters could be in the line of fire. It's way too easy for scenarios just like this one to happen. Especially when a lot of them are using slugs and the same high power rifles they would use sitting a power line. Those misses can go a looooong way.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> Well, since they were both on the ground heading out and the shooter was shooting at "movement/noise" maybe you just shouldn't quote me and make completely inaccurate comments.
> 
> No, I won't. I will voice my thoughts on the issue every chance I get. I have seen way too many times these drivers not giving a crap about anyone but themselves and shooting at running deer not knowing what was behind the deer. I've personally been damn near shot by one of these dumb asses. Do it on private land, public land set aside for it or just do away with it all together... I don't care. But it has no place on land where anyone from other hunters to campers, to quail hunters, to squirrel hunters could be in the line of fire. It's way too easy for scenarios just like this one to happen. Especially when a lot of them are using slugs and the same high power rifles they would use sitting a power line. Those misses can go a looooong way.


I stand corrected they had just finished up hunting from a stand and were on the ground but were still finishing up a still hunt. My apologies. 

You do have a right to your opinion and I have a right to mine. My opinion is I don't care what method you hunt as long as it is done with sportsmanship, safely and with courtesy to your fellow hunter. If you keep trying to take away other way of hunting eventually those same people will come after yours.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

fla_scout said:


> I stand corrected they had just finished up hunting from a stand and were on the ground but were still finishing up a still hunt. My apologies.
> 
> You do have a right to your opinion and I have a right to mine. My opinion is I don't care what method you hunt as long as it is done with sportsmanship, safely and with courtesy to your fellow hunter. If you keep trying to take away other way of hunting eventually those same people will come after yours.


No problem. I don't care how someone hunts either until my safety is comprised, and it has been more than once. That's why I won't do drives or hunt with dogs any more. Did it a few times and quickly realized that people do not look beyond the deer when they shoot. I don't want to ban it. Just if your going to do it on public land, where there could literally be any one walking around the woods at any given time, do it where the intrusion and risk to others is minimized. That's why the dog hunters have their own area.


----------

